# who is the GBA admin



## thc42O (May 4, 2009)

If u know please Pm or post i would like to get in touch with this individual.

feel free to +1 for my cause.


----------



## Hells Guardian (May 4, 2009)

Ace Gunman


----------



## thc42O (May 4, 2009)

Hells Guardian said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman


thx 4 +1


----------



## dobz (May 4, 2009)

why whats wrong in GBA


----------



## jan777 (May 4, 2009)

i suppose jan777 is the one..


----------



## thc42O (May 4, 2009)

Group: Members


----------



## HaTaX (May 4, 2009)

I think you're looking for shaunj66: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=31

There's lots of other administrators and mods as well, but that's a good starting point.


----------



## jan777 (May 4, 2009)

dude it was a joke..wtf?


----------



## dinofan01 (May 4, 2009)

I'm guessing there is some drama going on.

*slowly walks away*


----------



## mthrnite (May 4, 2009)

Topic moved to more appropriate area (site discussions & suggestions)

The moderators for the GBA section of the site are:
Hadrian, Toni Plutonij, and Rayder

The administrators for the site are:
these guys


----------



## thc42O (May 4, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Topic moved to more appropriate area (site discussions & suggestions)
> 
> The moderators for the GBA section of the site are:
> Hadrian, Toni Plutonij, and Rayder
> ...



Thank you.


----------

